# "And now for something completely different ..."



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You all know I try to do something different every year ... Spider Hole, Bayou, Carnevil, Zombie ... this year I've got aliens on the brain. 

I'm wanting to create a crashed UFO in my yard ... complete with dead alien. I, of course, will be the Man In Black. my Neuralizer will flash the ToTs into thinking it's all just a Halloween prop — and that I gave them the best candy on the block.

Eerie lighting ... smoke pouring from the crash ... a man(nequin) in a haz-mat suit with a geigercounter. ... you know, the usual.

I've never made a flying saucer before. I wonder where I can get some plutonium. Craigslist?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolanger Will Robinson...Danger... Aliens and a crashed space craft, what a cool idea! I like your concept of having it look like a fresh crash scene with smoke pouring from it. I can't wait to see your concept sketches, they are always so inspiring!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You always pull off the bestest scenarios, I'll be looking forward to this

If you have Amazon Prime perhaps you can get the plutonium with free shipping


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's my sketch, and the alien as it is right now ... you all know me - it's bound to change.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Area 51 called. They want their alien corpse back


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Over my irradiated body ...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Out of this world :winkin: sketches and alien corpse! Looking forward to seeing this theme/build come to fruition!!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

love the spacesuit on the alien- I'll be following this thread for sure... want to do an alien theme in the future. I've seen several options for the spaceship- one stretched canvas over a frame and then painted it (gesso probably) to shrink the fabric into a smooth skin. looking forward to seeing your crashed ship and set-up.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific idea! Looking forward to your posts.

Many months back a friend of mine approached me about helping with a flying saucer project. I crafted several concepts and effects in this thread...

http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?4549-Flying-Saucer-Project

I'm sure your designs will be stellar. Perhaps you might find a couple of ideas you could expand upon.

Can't wait to see your progress...


----------

